# Massey Ferguson GC2300



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Need to add another tractor to the fleet. Been using a Kubota BX2350 and it has been great! Small enough to be light when needed but more power than the tractor has weight for. I have found a great deal on a Massey Ferguson GC2300 several hundred miles away. It has about 150 hours on it and is in the same class as the BX2350. My question is, will I be disappointed when comparing it to the Bota? Any problems I should be aware of with the MF? Be used mostly for landscaping and general small loader jobs. I have also posted in the heavy equipment forum trying to get the most input possible


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Well my friend has Massy but a big one, and he really use it everyday with no problems, but I don't know about the compact one of them, I have a little b7200 4 WD kubota and I love it for my garden.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Didn't know Massey was still around. Haven't seen a new one in forever.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1262284 said:


> Didn't know Massey was still around. Haven't seen a new one in forever.


Names still around. AGCO makes them. Just compacts I believe though. But I could be wrong. They might still be making big FWA tractors


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a gc 2300 and it is great, powerful little machine, but a workhorse, I believe it is a Iseki tractor.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

The motors are iseki's which in my opinion are bulletproof.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

I just switched from a Kabota BX series to a Massy GC series and find them to be just as solid, maybe even better. I've found that Kubota has started cheeping out on there smaller machines as they start trying to work there way into the big machine market and it's the opposite for the other like deere and massey as they try to break the hold kubota has had on the SCUT market for years.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Decided to go with a new BX2360 instead. Cant beat 0% financing. And of course, it comes free with that new tractor smell! Thumbs Up


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

BlizzardBeater;1273556 said:


> Decided to go with a new BX2360 instead. Cant beat 0% financing. And of course, it comes free with that new tractor smell! Thumbs Up


Awesome Enjoy! Thumbs Up 

Normand is coming out with a new series of blowers and I think there will be one about perfect for that tractor if you need. I don't have all the info on the new line yet, but if you want I can get it for you.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

If they plan on building them with traditional Normand quality, I would definatly be interested. i have not purchased the blower for this tractor yet. I will be mounting it with a rear facing, rear mounted, pto driven blower. I'm assuming that they will still paint them kubota orange! I have had very good luck with kubota's line of blowers and will looking for something to match that or exceed its performance.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

BlizzardBeater;1273988 said:


> If they plan on building them with traditional Normand quality, I would definatly be interested. i have not purchased the blower for this tractor yet. I will be mounting it with a rear facing, rear mounted, pto driven blower. I'm assuming that they will still paint them kubota orange! I have had very good luck with kubota's line of blowers and will looking for something to match that or exceed its performance.


You know for sure Normand will always build a quality item, and in any color you want! 

I'm going to send you a PM with some info.

Thanks, Steve


----------

